# Directivo 6.2-01-2-381 and Zipper



## bhudson33 (Dec 20, 2004)

Will the Zipper script work against the current "official" Directivo image?

I know the directions say to get a 6.2 image from PTV or somewhere else
trusted. My Directivo is already at 6.2-01-2-381 via the normal unhacked
official mechanisms.

Can I just get the Zipper tools disc together execute it against my
"official" image and get the HMO, usb port, etc hacks turned on?

Has anyone tried it?

Will it keep all my recordings that way? Wishlists? Season Passes? etc?

Thanks in advance.

-Bill.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

bhudson33 said:


> Will the Zipper script work against the current "official" Directivo image?
> 
> I know the directions say to get a 6.2 image from PTV or somewhere else
> trusted. My Directivo is already at 6.2-01-2-381 via the normal unhacked
> ...


Of course it works.
People are only encouraged to buy the instantcake image if they:
1) don't want to bother with backing up/restoring their factory unit to a larger HD, but still want large HD space
2) had previously been running 4.xx hacked and wanted an easy way to 6.2 without caring about losing their shows.
3) for one reason or another (like no phone line connected) were still stuck at 3.xx

It is HIGHLY reccomended that you do these hacks on a Hard Drive OTHER than the one that came from the factory simply because IF something goes wrong, you aren't stuck with an unusable tivo while you figure it out.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I ran the zipper on 3 of 4 original Tivo drives with no issues but only after I ran it on a OEM drive from my fourth box first just to make sure I knew what I was doing and that everything would work.


----------



## bhudson33 (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info.....

-Bill.


----------



## bhudson33 (Dec 20, 2004)

one more question.....

with regards to caller-id and directv pay-per-view.

I want to keep a phone line connected. Currently, Directv PPV
connection is fine, because phone line is plugged in.

I currently update Tivo via PPPoE, so my unit doesn't actually use
the phone line for Tivo updates (ie dial numbers/prefix make it use the
internal modem).

After doing Zipper, would it change my dial prefix/settings to make it
use the phone line again? or would it leave them alone? Since the
settings currently don't use the phone line, it woulddn't matter if
I had it plugged in then right?

Yes, I understand that fakecall should allow the phone line plugged in,
but justed wanted to check about the settings. I do plan on using
fakecall and caller-id hacks.

Thanks again.....

-Bill.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the route commands added to the author file will cause any connection via phone, pppoe, or straight internet to fail. PPV should remain unaffected.


----------



## bhudson33 (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks again!

-Bill.


----------



## MATT1981M (Jan 19, 2006)

I am kind of new at this... Where do I get the HMO S/W for the DTivo's.... And as to the post about the phone line and PPPOE connection.... Does that mean you cant use a PPPOE connection or do you just have to set that up all over again.....


----------



## WillowTheDog (Oct 14, 2003)

MATT1981M said:


> I am kind of new at this... Where do I get the HMO S/W for the DTivo's.... And as to the post about the phone line and PPPOE connection.... Does that mean you cant use a PPPOE connection or do you just have to set that up all over again.....


You want The Zipper.

Once zippered, there is no need for a phone line or PPPoE.


----------



## MATT1981M (Jan 19, 2006)

WillowTheDog said:


> You want The Zipper
> 
> Once zippered, there is no need for a phone line or PPPoE.


I just read thru the how to's on that link you posted and i didnt realize this was that easy!!!... I havent started updating my 2 Dtivos (DSR704 and DVR40) but this should only take me about 35 min per unit if I am guessing correctly.... I was looking thru another tutorial that didn't this much sense.... I have a Dual boot w/ XP and a Red Hat version of linux on my desktop, but to be honest... i have only used it once.... I usually use my laptop and the drive isnt big enough to mess around with that.....

The only thing i want to know now is this.... I am going to replace my drives and keep the old as a backup... I want to keep all of my season passes and recordings so I think I am going to mirror from drive A to drive B (drive A being the oldest and drive B the replacement....).... What commands do you use in linux to do that???? Or... Is there a way to just extract the Season Passes and recordings currently on the drive by copying those specific directories to the new drive after i use a virgin image?????


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Google Hinsdale


----------



## WillowTheDog (Oct 14, 2003)

MATT1981M said:


> I just read thru the how to's on that link you posted and i didnt realize this was that easy!!!... I havent started updating my 2 Dtivos (DSR704 and DVR40) but this should only take me about 35 min per unit if I am guessing correctly.... I was looking thru another tutorial that didn't this much sense.... I have a Dual boot w/ XP and a Red Hat version of linux on my desktop, but to be honest... i have only used it once.... I usually use my laptop and the drive isnt big enough to mess around with that.....


Yes, it is insanely easy. Gunnyman and rbautch have done an amazing job at making HMO/MRV available to the DTivo masses. And you don't need an existing Linux installation or any Linux knowledge. Follow the Zipper instructions to create the Linux boot disk you need. And I would disconnect all of the existing hard drives in your PC when doing the zipper. Just connect the Tivo drive and a CD drive. That way, you won't accidentally alter your PC drives, or accidentally boot into Windows which will ruin any attached Tivo drives.



MATT1981M said:


> The only thing i want to know now is this.... I am going to replace my drives and keep the old as a backup... I want to keep all of my season passes and recordings so I think I am going to mirror from drive A to drive B (drive A being the oldest and drive B the replacement....).... What commands do you use in linux to do that???? Or... Is there a way to just extract the Season Passes and recordings currently on the drive by copying those specific directories to the new drive after i use a virgin image?????


As ttodd1 suggested, if you want to upgrade your Tivo capacity while keeping recordings intact, you need to follow the "Hinsdale How To". If you search these forums or use google, you should easily find it.

Keep in mind, that running the zipper on a drive does allow you to keep your existing Season Passes and recordings. So if you're feeling lucky and you don't need to upgrade the capacity of your Tivo drive, I would just run the zipper on your existing drive and then maybe buy a backup image for your Tivo from PTVupgrade. Running the zipper is certainly the fastest and easiest way to add network access to your DTivo while maintaining existing recordings. I did this on 2 DTivos with no issues.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone having luck on JHMO with Dtivo 6.2?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

MATT1981M said:


> I just read thru the how to's on that link you posted and i didnt realize this was that easy!!!... I havent started updating my 2 Dtivos (DSR704 and DVR40) but this should only take me about 35 min per unit if I am guessing correctly.... I was looking thru another tutorial that didn't this much sense.... I have a Dual boot w/ XP and a Red Hat version of linux on my desktop, but to be honest... i have only used it once.... I usually use my laptop and the drive isnt big enough to mess around with that.....
> 
> The only thing i want to know now is this.... I am going to replace my drives and keep the old as a backup... I want to keep all of my season passes and recordings so I think I am going to mirror from drive A to drive B (drive A being the oldest and drive B the replacement....).... What commands do you use in linux to do that???? Or... Is there a way to just extract the Season Passes and recordings currently on the drive by copying those specific directories to the new drive after i use a virgin image?????


Aren't you the same Matt that back in Oct posted This? You funny man.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

luder said:


> Anyone having luck on JHMO with Dtivo 6.2?


Yes. Try this for help with the install.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

luder said:


> Anyone having luck on JHMO with Dtivo 6.2?


works great.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm currently using DTivo 6.2 with firewall/router/modem setup I'm able to run DesktopTIvo 2.2 (music&pictures ) with windows XP with XP firewall Disabled. Twp is currently set to http://Tivoip:8080.. 
So far I have uninstalled every java programs off the computer and installed programs in this order from j2re-1_3_1, jai-1_1_2, then installed j2re-1_4_2_13, and finally Jhmo i'm able to go in to the config file and javahmo 2.4 however, when i try to save the plug-in a pop up apears stating Could not update Jhmo server.

I used CMD java -version and i get this

```
Java Version "1.4.2_06"
build 1.4.2_06-b03
java hotspot vm  (build 1.4.2_06-b03, mixed mode)
```
GUI


```
2007-01-22 02:52:06,828 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] JavaHMO - java.io.FileNotFoundException: [URL]http://tivoip:8080/TiVoConnect?Command=JavaHMOCommandReconfigure:[/URL] Could not reconfigure JavaHMO server at port 8080
```
And Log file

```
2007-01-22 02:44:57,156  INFO [Thread-20] WeatherContainer - No alerts
2007-01-22 02:49:57,062  INFO [Thread-23] WeatherContainer - No alerts
2007-01-22 02:49:59,750 ERROR [ToGoThread] ToGo - java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
```
Please Pm me thanks
-jae


----------



## MATT1981M (Jan 19, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> Aren't you the same Matt that back in Oct posted This? You funny man.


yes i was... and now i am up to my 105th tivo hacked..... i was running out of dtivos so i had to throw some sa tivos in there....

suprisingly there are alot of tivo users in iowa.. i guess not much else to do...lol


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> Aren't you the same Matt that back in Oct posted This? You funny man.


I think he meant to say that he got it right after hacking the same Tivo 89 times.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Lol


----------



## MATT1981M (Jan 19, 2006)

captain_video said:


> I think he meant to say that he got it right after hacking the same Tivo 89 times.


not quite...the post jwthiers had quoted was one of my first 5 posts....the one he linked to was posted about 8 months later after about 200+ subsequent posts........ what can i say, i am a quick learner... i started modding the zipper and tweak scripts to fix whatever i fubarred while i was trying to figure out decryption and all of the other stuff we cant talk about...lol.... i went thru about 100+ cd-r's in the process too... it was ok, i had a bunch from a bulk auction on ebay i bid on... i got about 500 dvd-r's and 350 cd-r's for about 65.00+ 40.00 shipping... was a good buy for even half the dvd-r's....


----------



## drewCC466 (Mar 25, 2007)

Why was hackman removed from the Zipper v3.4? 

asper Zipper readme file
Ver 3.4 
¬ Removes hackman module if Zipper installation is detected. 
¬ Put tivowebplus in root instead of /var/hack. 

Thanks Drew


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Removed because people were not reading about how it could dork up you author file. It is not that hard to install, and with the changes that Paw made in order to "activate it" people will have to read the readme.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4610889&&#post4610889


----------

